# MORE WATER AT LLD



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

AS predicted this morning on another thread TRA opened more gates. Should level off between 4000 cfs and 5000 cfs.
Please post if you eye ball the dam today. How many gates. My guess is four.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Crossed the river today and saw 3 gates open. Did not see a lot of boats down there.

Matt


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes another 2cooler said the same. TRA don't like tsunamis on the river so maybe one gate today and a forth as the water enters at Riverside.
There is around 5000 cfs coming so I would expect another gate in the very new future.
Three gates should be some good cat fishing up in the heavy flow.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks, for the update Sunbeam!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

They did it again. The gauge is rising. It appears that TRA open another gate about 10 AM 05/21. They are slowly working up to match the incoming flow.
Should go up to 3800 to 4000 cfs by this afternoon. Maybe another tomorrow since incoming increasing to 5000 cfs.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The flow into the lake is now 6000 cfs. The lake is 4" over full. I would think TRA will open a 5th gate on Monday and another a day or so later. It appears that the Dallas area lakes on the Trinity tributaries are dumping water. Ya'll should have three or more gate fishing for several weeks if this continues. make your plans to call in sick and go get "em.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks Sunbeam, Appreciate the update!


----------



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

*they did open it.*

i was there all weekend and they did open a gate friday about 8 15 that morning. i thought the bite would be over but ended up catching over 200 catfish. the bite never slowed down.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pics, thanks!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice catfishing! Thanks for the great pics too.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

It Tesday 05/25. TRA opened another gate this morning. That should bring the flow up to 5000 cfs plus or minus a few hundred ft. There is about 5000 average in the river all the way to the Dallas city limits. Also The lakes in the Ft Worth area are still dumping water. We should have 5000 to 6000 cfs for a week or more below LLD.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I bet the water coming out is looking good, all the better for crappie and stripers.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Was down there yesterday and the white bass are back on a tear. Schooling activity all through the afternoon. Stripers getting a little more active than they have been....and crappie just as mysterious as ever.

The water is getting very clear...easy to see maurading whites chase after a top-water bait. Interesting to watch the shad trying to survive... and most don't.


----------



## timc_fish (Sep 14, 2009)

Sunbeam, thanks for update.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like TRA actually opened more than one gate Tuesday morn. The gauge rocketed past 5000 cfs. Thats good for the stripers.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Dwight, you and your wife have those cats dialed in below the dam. Looks like ya'll had another good day with the cats.

Matt


----------

